# Big o was on tonght



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

hit up the river tonight. smallies were hittin pretty good. caught 30 or so between the 3 of us. did the best at the discharge in follansbee. all caught on tender tubes.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

What pool are you fishing? I love the river but 2 hours away for me.


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

new cumberland and pike island pools mostly


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

we fished the locks at NC last night as well slammed sauger prob caught 40 between 3 of us some nice smallies whites hybrids all jigging the river is doing perrty dang good right now


----------

